# Paddle Override in AUTO Mode



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

I tend to use AUTO Mode for most of my going to work driving, but this morning I had an extremely slow car in front of me, so action was required. I used the left paddle to down downshift 2 gears, so I was doing about 3000 revs. When I put my foot down to overtake, to my surprise, instead of the engine pulling from 3000 revs, it felt like the gearbox jumped down again because the engine started screaming at about 5000 revs. Is this normal? Would this have happened in Manual/Sport Mode?

Regards,
Martin


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Martin_E said:


> I tend to use AUTO Mode for most of my going to work driving, but this morning I had an extremely slow car in front of me, so action was required. I used the left paddle to down downshift 2 gears, so I was doing about 3000 revs. When I put my foot down to overtake, to my surprise, instead of the engine pulling from 3000 revs, it felt like the gearbox jumped down again because the engine started screaming at about 5000 revs. Is this normal? Would this have happened in Manual/Sport Mode?
> 
> Regards,
> Martin


I think you have to check VC to see what gear it is.... in your case, it could be already D2 when you were slowing down, and when you flipped the left paddle 2 times to activate the manual mode, it could jump down to M1, and that explained the rev going up with gear 1 to match the speed ???

For me, to have a quick overtake, just flick the gear knob back and it activates S mode and then flick it again to go back to D mode, quick and simple.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

two possible reasons:
1. the car changes gear depending of how much you accelerate, in this case, your 2 gears down, related at the quantity of your acceleration, weren't enough so the car has shifted another gear (i don't know which gear were you)
anyway, is totally normal in Auto mode.
2. the same situation descriptor above plus, if you press the accelerator until its end, there is a button called kick-down that downshifts the gear that can give you the maximum power engine at the moment, so your 2 gears weren't enough also this time related to your acceleration!

in manual and sport mode, the car keeps the gear until you reach the red zone or you reach lower revs and it switches down a gear.

hope I've explained well!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Even in manual mode, I've had Christine mysteriously knock it down an extra cog when giving it full beans

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like you guys are pushing hard enough on the accelerator to activate the kick-down feature.
Check your owners manuals to see how this works.


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

can_quattro said:


> Sounds like you guys are pushing hard enough on the accelerator to activate the kick-down feature.
> Check your owners manuals to see how this works.


Agreed sounds like the kick down indeed - it is hard to avoid at first as one wants to give it full beans when overtaking.

Rather than how hard you're pushing on the accelerator, the fly-by wire on the throttle records the speed at which it is pressed and kick-down takes over from there. If you remember to press down all the way but slightly slower as you press, you can avoid it - just hard to control at first on DSGs cars from previous experience.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

There's a simple solution to this problem - get a car with a manual gearbox; then YOU select exactly which gear you want
rather than rely on the car's electronics to make the right choice.  
Automatics are for elderly drivers in low performance cars.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I must admit sometimes I am screaming at the car 'what are you doing!'

I tend to leave in dynamic now and just use the up paddle to stick in a higher gear for a bit more fuel economy, then let it do it's own downshifting.

The problem is you spend a lot of time staring at the dash to check what gear it's decided to be in rather than eyes on the road


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

would the s-tronic gear box downshift when in dynamic mode? On my 328i, in when in Sport mode, it would downshift, but in Sport+ (which deactivate stability program) it wouldn't, i.e. no kick-down. (I found out only a few days ago).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In dynamic mode, the car keeps always high revs..you'll drive at 70km/h in 2 gear like an old woman! Ahaha
It would downshift when necessary to keep high revs and it'll shift as soon as you reach the red zone in manual or in automatic


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> There's a simple solution to this problem - get a car with a manual gearbox; then YOU select exactly which gear you want
> rather than rely on the car's electronics to make the right choice.
> Automatics are for elderly drivers in low performance cars.


Unfortunately the new Mk3 TT Quattro only comes in DSG so there's not the option to have a Manual box.I would disagree that "Auto's are for elderly drivers in low performance cars" most of the new Ferrari's and Lambo's only come with DSG paddle option not to mention F1.


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

patatus said:


> would the s-tronic gear box downshift when in dynamic mode? On my 328i, in when in Sport mode, it would downshift, but in Sport+ (which deactivate stability program) it wouldn't, i.e. no kick-down. (I found out only a few days ago).


Hi,
While I was out this morning, I thought I'd see if the car overrides my gear selection in Sport Mode, I came out of a round a bought in third doing about 3000 revs, I put my food down to see if it would pull from 3000 rev but it kicked down another gear. I wish Sport/Manual mode didn't override what I want the car to do. I was in INDIVIDUAL Mode with the Eng option set to Auto, maybe Dynamic Mode will stop the car overriding my selection.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If the revs are lower related the actual gear and you press too much and too quickly the accelerator, it'll shift in any mode.
To accelerate without downshift you should accelerate not so quickly until the end.
Can happen that in auto mode you don't reach the red zone if you're not pressing all the pedal, but you always can in dynamic mode


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> If the revs are lower related the actual gear and you press too much and too quickly the accelerator, it'll shift in any mode.
> To accelerate without downshift you should accelerate not so quickly until the end.
> Can happen that in auto mode you don't reach the red zone if you're not pressing all the pedal, but you always can in dynamic mode


Thanks for the tip Manu. I'll have to push the accelerator pedal slower and not quite all the way to the floor. Its only my second week with the car so I'm still learning how to use the DSG box.
Regards,
Martin,


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes for a few weeks you need more patience!!
Sometimes the gear selected is not the gear that you are used to put.. Or with drive select you have to use any mode to understand well how them work... It's a second job!! Ahaha


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm 2 weeks into my first s tronic and I've found myself doing the following.

Comfort mode for motorway driving

Individual mode with gearbox comfort, steering dynamic, exhaust dynamic and Quattro comfort for pottering around and because the gearbox is set to comfort the changes are smooth and it uses the torque more and changes down less.

Dynamic with gearbox in drive for making good progress when I want gears to be sorted for me

Dynamic sport and then across to manual when I want to drive how I drove my old manual. Treat it exactly how you want then, hold onto second, use torque with no kick down etc. If you want to control the gears just usual manual mode??

Sport mode I haven't used more than twice now but I think I'll always go for manual mode if I'm giving it the beans. I'm not comfortable in it at the moment as I've only just past 600 miles but red lining every gear feels a bit fast and furious

I don't use the manual override, I'd rather knock the box across and have full control if that's what I'm looking to do


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Comfort and efficiency are the same, only the second one use neutral when you can't accelerate.
Individual is better than auto to me, in the everyday drive I have what I need with this option.
I don't like and I don't use auto because it's not as fast as you need to change parameters.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

What would be really cool is if you could align the driving modes to the map....

Comfort in towns... dynamic for hoon time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ahaha no no maybe when you need power, the car is comfort and you lose with a VW!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> Ahaha no no maybe when you need power, the car is comfort and you lose with a VW!


So on a DSG box in Comfort, if you knock the knob into Sport it won't override it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

always in any mode, if you put S on the gearbox the car will drive like in dynamic but only the engine/gearbox response


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> always in any mode, if you put S on the gearbox the car will drive like in dynamic but only the engine/gearbox response


Hi Manu,
Please can you clarify what are the modes Manual and Sport. If I push the gear lever to the left (Manual Mode) does this mean I'm in Sport Mode or is that another setting? I was out driving today along some nice twisty country roads in Manual Mode, I then changed the DRIVE SELECT to Dynamic Mode, but the Gear Indicator still showed M2, M3, M4, M5, M6 I thought it would show S2, S3, S4, S5, S6 instead. if it was in Sport Mode.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Manual mode M is when you push the knob to the right +/- symbols and you can change gear with paddles and of course the knob.
M will appears on the cockpit if you are in D and change gear with paddles, the gearbox will remain in M for 8 seconds the return in D
Sport mode is when you select dynamic or when you are normally driving in D (with any ads setting) and push the knob down, below the D..there is another position with a symbol like an arrow or triangle


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Manual mode M is when you push the knob to the right +/- symbols and you can change gear with paddles and of course the knob.
> M will appears on the cockpit if you are in D and change gear with paddles, the gearbox will remain in M for 8 seconds the return in D
> Sport mode is when you select dynamic or when you are normally driving in D (with any ads setting) and push the knob down, below the D..there is another position with a symbol like an arrow or triangle


Hi Manu,
Wow I've just been out to check my car and you are right. I didn't even know about the triangle below the D. When I pull the gear lever back, I switches between D1 and S1 (Drive and Sport I presume) So does S Mode put all settings into Dynamic Modes?. If I switch it to Sport Mode and then push the Gear Lever into Manual Mode (Paddle Only), does it still stay in Sport Mode?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The sport mode S with the knob changes settings only for the engine/gearbox and not for magnetic ride or steering wheel etc like drive select.
The rest of settings will remain as they are.
Your second question is a bit tricky..Manual mode overrides S but engine/gearbox depend from if you were in comfort or in dynamic..resuming is a Manual comfort or Manual dynamic


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Manu,
Thanks once again for the clear explanation.I'll try the S Mode when I get the next opportunity.

Martin


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You're welcome! I try as best as I can!
Imnot a fan of S mode because the car changes only when you reach the red zone and keep high revs also at low speeds..but I like to use dynamic and manual!


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> You're welcome! I try as best as I can!
> Imnot a fan of S mode because the car changes only when you reach the red zone and keep high revs also at low speeds..but I like to use dynamic and manual!


Ok I understand, I also wouldn't like to be using high revs and red line every gear change. I agree with you Dynamic and Manual would be my first choice to when I want to have some fun.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

dynamic for fun! half dynamic for everyday ahah


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> dynamic for fun! half dynamic for everyday ahah


That sounds good to me.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Otherwise I would've bought a tdi!


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Otherwise I would've bought a tdi!


You would be haunted with the noise (from engine, not from exhaust) everyday if it was your decision to get a TDI :mrgreen:

I've had 1 and it was the first and the last.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ive always hated tdi..always had petrol! I know sometime consumptions are scary but I like drive a car, not a truck!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Arbalest said:


> There's a simple solution to this problem - get a car with a manual gearbox; then YOU select exactly which gear you want
> rather than rely on the car's electronics to make the right choice.
> Automatics are for elderly drivers in low performance cars.


 :lol:

You should probably read up on just how much electronics are controlling your car whilst you manually move that stick into gear.


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Manu,
I have another question for you, as I know how much you like questions. 
Please could you explain in what Engine Mode the Exhaust Valve is active. Does the Valve only work in Dynamic Mode or maybe only in Sport Mode, I would love to know. Also at what Revs does the Valve open?

Martin,


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> > There's a simple solution to this problem - get a car with a manual gearbox; then YOU select exactly which gear you want
> ...


You may well be right but it's still got to be preferable to the problems that owners are experiencing with the
S tronic, as evidenced by the comments in this thread.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

little triangle!? 

Am I missing out on full beast mode?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Just had to go check. :lol:

I see now. This explains why if I started the engine in Dynamic I got a half arsed mode and had to reselect to get Sport.

I'm getting too old for all this...


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> You may well be right but it's still got to be preferable to the problems that owners are experiencing with the
> S tronic, as evidenced by the comments in this thread.


I don't think anyone is really having "problems" with the S-Tronic, but its characteristics need to be learned by the driver, just like the engine/gear ratios need to be learned for a manual. When in full auto mode, there are always people that will complain about the selection choice or speed of shift, but changing gear in a manual is also constrained by the speed at which you can change. The difference is that you have to decide when and what gear, rather than having the option to pre-empt the auto..
Having driven manuals for most of my life (with the exception of a 4 speed ZF in a 1987 3 series in the 90's) I am looking forward to the S-Tronic experience ;-)
Car in the UK now, still not at the dealers.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree with above. It's not problems as such it's just learning what mode does what and what suits what occasion. This is my first auto in 16 years of driving and after 2 weeks I can for certain say the a3 will also be replaced by an s tronic and that I will never have another manual in the household


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

No problems for me either, its just a whole new experience, as I've never had an Auto before in all my years of driving.After 2 weeks I'm getting the hang of it and loving every time I drive it.


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Manu,
I have another question for you, as I know how much you like questions. 
Please could you explain in what Engine Mode the Exhaust Valve is active. Does the Valve only work in Dynamic Mode or maybe only in Sport Mode, I would love to know. Also at what Revs does the Valve open?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Martin_E said:


> Hi Manu,
> I have another question for you, as I know how much you like questions.
> Please could you explain in what Engine Mode the Exhaust Valve is active. Does the Valve only work in Dynamic Mode or maybe only in Sport Mode, I would love to know. Also at what Revs does the Valve open?


mmmmm...let me think... the valve is closed in efficiency and comfort, variable in auto mode (depending from driving style), full open in dynamic and your choice in individual.
those above are fixed values.

second chapter, since the valve has been created to helps the exit of exhaust gas and permit the engine to gives more power at high revs, the valve should be open itself (like in the TTs mk2 when was introduced for the first time) also in efficiency and comfort at high revs but I'm not quite sure and it would be a contradiction if we want comfort and the valve open at high revs! so we have to try! but is sure that it will variate its aperture in auto mode!

for the sport mode, the valve aperture depends from the currently setting for the exhaust (Sport changes only gearbox/engine parameters)

I think always open is the best choice! because after a few km, the left pipe will be clean and the right dirty!! always open and everything dirty yeahhhh


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Martin_E said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Manu,
> ...


Hi Manu,
If I select Exhaust Dynamic is the Valve always open at ALL revs?

Martin


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

is always open in dynamic!


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> is always open in dynamic!


Always open it is for me....


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

placeborick said:


> Just had to go check. :lol:
> 
> I see now. This explains why if I started the engine in Dynamic I got a half arsed mode and had to reselect to get Sport.
> 
> I'm getting too old for all this...


What is this whitchcraft? Are we talking about taking off the stability mode to go into Sport, as well as being in dynamic? If so, use at your own risk. I find it very slippy when in sport...


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Just had to go check. :lol:
> ...


Hi Adam,
I think what placeborick was referring to was the triange (Sport) option when you pull the spring loaded Gear Lever whilst in D. It doesn't turn off the stability control, its just a quick way to put it into Dynamic Engine Mode.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

exactly, S changes only the gearbox and keeps Esp and any electronics


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Martin_E said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > placeborick said:
> ...


Ahhhhhh okay.

Because you can put it in 'sport' by turning off the stability controls. I thought it was something like this. I don't recall seeing the triangle.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

maybe you are just mistaking the sport mode in the mk2...that button changed accelerator and steering response, turn on magnetic ride and deactivated the esp but not in the mk3


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

After these months, I tried to pay attention at the exhaust valve but it seems to me, always open!
I remember in the mk2, the valve was very active and the different sound was perceptible!
Now, with the fact that we have the sound actuator, I can't hear the difference even with the head out of the window!!
I think today I'll try to keep the valve always open with the vag and set to comfort because is very silent this car..


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Im 3.5k deep now and still have WTF moments with the gears.

I tend to just leave it in dynamic auto, switch off stop/start and then use Sports for pulling away at junctions quickly and having a blast, then flick the gearstick back again to put back in D (Or you won't be seeing 20 mpg)

On a few occasions the auto has really cocked up, one memorable instance I was gunning round a tight bend and the box decided to downshift as the exhaust popped making an horrendous noise, I really thought the engine had blown up it must have jumped to 9000rpm. I can only guess the loss of traction resulted in a big downshift. Although I had the speed to make the corner no probs the car thought otherwise.

Most of the time the auto tech is brilliant but you are never going to beat the control of a manual box.

On the other hand you are never going to accelerate like this with a manual box.

Swings and roundabouts


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

When the TTS arrives I'm looking forward to everything in Dynamic mode and using the paddles as a manual box... sounds like the best of all worlds to me


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Even with paddles you can't change as perfectly as the auto and def not whilst cornering


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

placeborick said:


> Even with paddles you can't change as perfectly as the auto and def not whilst cornering


This is what I hate about S-tronic over manual, the paddles go round with the steering wheel right? 
How do you guys accelerate round and out of junctions and roundabouts using the paddles, surely this is when you want to control when it changes gear and not get stuck in one gear until the wheel is straight again?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah it's very hard sometime change gear while steering...keep the gaaaass!! and I use very often the manual too, but the car choose if accept the gear or not..if I put in D, the car change gear at 1500 rpm, if I'm in manual, she wants more rpm! it's not fair!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

ChrisH said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Even with paddles you can't change as perfectly as the auto and def not whilst cornering
> ...


You keep your hands on the steering wheel like anyone should while turning. Paddles turn with the steering wheel to allow you to change gear while turning. This is the point. If you have to turn so much that you have to move your hands, you can just use the gear stick as you would do on a manual... But 99% of the time, paddles...


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

patatus said:


> You keep your hands on the steering wheel like anyone should while turning. Paddles turn with the steering wheel to allow you to change gear while turning. This is the point. If you have to turn so much that you have to move your hands, you can just use the gear stick as you would do on a manual... But 99% of the time, paddles...


But does anyone else think that the paddles are quite small, so you have to have your hands at quarter to 3 as you turn?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes always been very small, but I think would be less fine with them bigger


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure I understand the problem with the paddles. The car turns sharper than a regular car, in that full lock is once around. The paddles move with the wheel as this is where your hands should be when cornering.

Then again, perhaps I don't drive mine as hard as others.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I would like a fixed column paddle that covers say between 2-4 o'clock and 8-10 o'clock

I have lost them on a couple occasions and if i do use them now its only really the up paddle


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

AdamA9 said:


> Not sure I understand the problem with the paddles. The car turns sharper than a regular car, in that full lock is once around. The paddles move with the wheel as this is where your hands should be when cornering.
> 
> Then again, perhaps I don't drive mine as hard as others.


So if you're waiting to turning right at roundabout exit and there is a gap, before you know it the revs are sky high in 1st and as the wheel has turned where has the change up paddle gone, surely trying to work that out is dangerous? I tried it in a RSQ3 and it put me right off. The only way is to leave it in Auto and you've no idea when it's going to change up. Give me manual any day!

Never heard of S- tronic cars having a sharper steering lock than a regular car, that's a new one on me.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Sounds like steering technique - whether to feed wheel per driving instructor or the racing driver technique of keeping hands in 9/3 or 10/2 position for as much as possible - even crossing arms - a bit alien if you've never tried it before, but people like the original Stig (BS) state it gives more consistent control of the car than feeding the wheel.

unless your daily commute is the Stelvio Pass & agree you have to feed sometimes on junctions, suggest worth trying

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

